# One Handler Dogs



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going to be gone and absent from my dog's lives most of the time for 6 weeks. I stated the reason in the thread titled "Fingers Crossed".

I have been with my 2 Dutchies every day single day since they were pups. I am very concerned because no one in the home has any real control of these 2 but me. If I knew I would be confronting this type event I would have had time to prepare.

So the wife and kids can maintain some degree of control, I have given strict orders that they be kept confined to the fenced backyard and house. With me, they are accustomed to off premises daily training and exercise. The backyard is not large enough for the type exercise these young vigorous dogs require to calm down. 

As time wears on I'm concerned they will become more and more unmanageable for my family. They are fairly unmanageable for the family now when I'm not gone. I can imagine what they will be like when I am gone.

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee, having retrained literally hundreds of dogs to new handlers, it really isn't as difficult as people think. The key is, consistency with what you have been doing in the past. Your type of training, your commands etc. It's why the military has been very successful in retraining dogs. The system is the same in Germany as it is in the US as it is in the Middle East. One set of rules followed by all. Does that make sense?

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess you've instructed your family on what they really must do. You can't do much more than that apart from boosting their confidence a bit so that they feel as if they can deal with the dogs.

Writing down the most important issues?

Giving a bit more food might help.

All I can think is that dogs being creatures of habit, after a week, they will become quieter. Whenever I've had to restrict my dogs' exercise for whatever reason, I've always been astounded at how they adapt.

Just get well Lee - everything will be alright.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Lee, having retrained literally hundreds of dogs to new handlers, it really isn't as difficult as people think. The key is, consistency with what you have been doing in the past. Your type of training, your commands etc. It's why the military has been very successful in retraining dogs. The system is the same in Germany as it is in the US as it is in the Middle East. One set of rules followed by all. Does that make sense?
> 
> DFrost


I do understand, David. The issue is I only have 4 days left to accomplish the transition. 

The dogs, particularly my male, are used to pushing the family around.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> With me, they are accustomed to off premises daily training and exercise. The backyard is not large enough for the type exercise these young vigorous dogs require to calm down.


The first thing that came into my head Lee was a treadmill.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What David says is true. Another thing is without you around the dogs are dependent on your family not vice versa. With you around they probably "think" First Lee and then we!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I thought I read you were staying in a hotel.


have you thought about bringing a dog or two with you? It might help keep your spirits higher and your mind occupied during the down time.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Change your dog's lives right now--put them on a schedule that doesn't change from day to day.

Take them out seperately to exercise & play at the same time every day--keep them on leash. Put a pinch on them & they won't pull. Call them to you & give them a treat (make sure they're hungry).

Dogs adapt to a new home almost immediately. Just keep them on the schedule so they know what to expect. They will adjust & accept the new "normal" quite easily.

Do not let the dogs play together--throw a ball for them--your wife & kids can do that. Without another dog to play with, they will start to play with your wife & kids. Dogs will always have more fun with another dog unless they are trained to play with people.

Crate them for the rest of the time when they aren't supervised & on leash--they do not need lots of physical exercise--they might like it but they don't need it.

Start this immediately so your wife & kids can adjust too with you there to supervise.

They can do it. We've had dogs of all different breeds (some working, some pet, a couple of females in heat with a group of males) all of them in close proximity & they all fit in almost instantly. 

Give them individual attention every day, same time, same thing & they'll get along just fine.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I thought I read you were staying in a hotel.
> 
> 
> have you thought about bringing a dog or two with you? It might help keep your spirits higher and your mind occupied during the down time.


Yeah Chris, I thought about it. I will see Wednesday where they lodge me and if pets are permitted. 

I also need to find out how "sick" they are going to make me.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yeah Chris, I thought about it. I will see Wednesday where they lodge me and if pets are permitted.
> 
> I also need to find out how "sick" they are going to make me.



If needed, talk to the doctor about having them write a note for you to keep a dog there to help with "depression" or 'mental health' most will do that. At that point the hotel should allow for it if they don't already.

You're gonna get sick and feel like shit for awhile but the worst thing you can do is laze around all day and even if you feel like shit, getting out and doing something with a dog is going to make you feel better.

I'm sure there is a working dog club in that area. Google shows the Cascade Dutch Shepherd Club, in Olympia perhaps that's an option even if it's a drive.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee,

Are you disabled "officially" in ANY way? If so your dog can stay anywhere with you.

If not, I think Chris may be on to something with the doctor's note...

I have several friends that take their dogs everywhere..hotels, movies, festivals, hospitals...etc..etc...just by "saying" they are service dogs, and they get away with it 99% of the time.

Maybe you could take the one that is the bigger problem for the family, if not both.

Is you family confident around the dogs? Dogs have ANY respect for them?

Are they crated or loose most of the time? DO they go into the crate for others? 

Do the dogs actually push the family around? Or do they just not listen very well?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Lee,
> 
> Are you disabled "officially" in ANY way? If so your dog can stay anywhere with you.
> 
> ...


I'm processing now through both VA and SS. They say I will get both but it takes some time.

The family is fine with the dogs. They will get in the crate for any of them including my son.

They just don't listen to them well.

Descent questions, Joby


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee, I can't say what the effects of radiation on your throat might be. I can however talk a little about radiation. I had radiation, once a day, Monday through Friday, for 9 weeks. I had external beam radiation. I had one small, not painful, but uncomfortable area of radiation burn. Beyond that, just some fatigue. The fatigue really didn't hit me until about the 5th week. I worked every day, except for a couple where I just said ef it and stayed in bed, ha ha. Mine was a bit lower than yours (prostate) but it was radiation. My wife had 35 radiation treatments for breast cancer. The only side effects she had was some radiation burn on the surgical site and some fatigue. I'm a wuss about pain etc so I figure if I can survive it, you will as well. 

David


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Lee, I can't say what the effects of radiation on your throat might be. I can however talk a little about radiation. I had radiation, once a day, Monday through Friday, for 9 weeks. I had external beam radiation. I had one small, not painful, but uncomfortable area of radiation burn. Beyond that, just some fatigue. The fatigue really didn't hit me until about the 5th week. I worked every day, except for a couple where I just said ef it and stayed in bed, ha ha. Mine was a bit lower than yours (prostate) but it was radiation. My wife had 35 radiation treatments for breast cancer. The only side effects she had was some radiation burn on the surgical site and some fatigue. I'm a wuss about pain etc so I figure if I can survive it, you will as well.
> 
> David


That was really uplifting to hear, David. I keep reading and hearing horror stories.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

You are now on the prayer list for my friend's church, the attendance is over 2000 people. That should do it for ya.

If the dogs aren't REALLY pushy it should be ok. I'd have them handle the dogs for these last days, so you can monitor it.

I can only speak for me (and apparently I'm an idiot so take it for what it's worth) , but I'd have them feed the dogs in the crates while you are gone, and give them more crate time while you are gone to avoid possible incidents. Or more yard time if the yard is secure.

The dogs will get bored and stir crazy, and if not VERY possessive will very much look forward to some "ball games" in the yard, if it can be done safely.

If they do not handle the dogs much or correct them, I would not have them try to correct the dogs for anything unless absolutely necessary, and it shouldn't be necessary if they are careful with the dogs and the routine.

My dog is ok with my female roomie and also my girlfriend and her 11 yr old, as long as they don't try to "make" her do anything, or take anything away from her. She does not "respect" them that is for sure though. I was trying to teach my GF to handle the dog some, that didn't go well...lol
She is not confident enough for it. It went bad real quick. The dog was pushing her around a little and wouldn't go into position so I told her to correct the dog and the dog instantly grabbed her arm, luckily only bruising it, more of a "check" than an attack, but I was right there to kick her ass. She can take the dog outside and get her in the crate, but that is about it.

I had my dog stay with a friend for a week, she didn't want to go in the crate for him a couple times, but he baited her in those couple of times.

My fingers were crossed the whole time, it was only a week, but by the end his 16 yr old kid was able to get her in and out with no problems, but these guys raise and train dogs, so they know what they are doing. 

Just my .02, incorporate with other's advice. IF they aren't really dominant or pushy it should be fine, the dogs will sure be bored though most likely and REAL happy to see you when you get back.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Get some treats and start training the family and the dogs, figure out what the family and dogs need to know to get buy (the essentials) and make there lives easier and start working on it.
Your in a ordeal I hope I never have to go through I'm not in your shoes I'm just tossing something out.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

Lee:
I am not going to try to give you dog advice but you have all my good wished and prayers( yes they do help) . 
Hope things go well for you and your family.
Brian


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I appreciate everybody's advice. prayers and good wishes. This forum helps me stay off the pity party one tends to throw for themselves under these circumstances.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Lee, your family will manage the dogs fine. If they end up being in the crate a little more than usual it will be okay. Dogs can't tell time.

You need to concentrate on you. Le the stress of the dogs go and relax if you can. Stress is terrible for all patients. 

Good luck,

Julie


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Lee, I travel alot for work and hubby says my bouv is quiet and shows no interest in the cat etc. The minute I'm home she's bouncing off the wall. It sounds like your wife/kids can take care of the basic handling. Make sure the yard is secure and I bet they will be fine. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you getting through the treatment with as little discomfort as possible.

Terrasita


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Lee,I agree with Terrasita. Make sure the dogs are in a secure area, they might decide to look for you. After a few days, they should not be a problem for yourfamily. Dogs are smarter than people give them credit and know where their food is coming from.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> Lee,
> 
> Are you disabled "officially" in ANY way? If so your dog can stay anywhere with you.


This is NOT true! It is a felony offense in many states. Penalties are up to $20,000 and a year in jail. In some cases it can be a federal felony and make the person ineligible for services like social security and food stamps.

Here are some court cases of interest:
Grill v Costco http://servicedogcentral.org/content/nod…
Thompson v DoverDowns http://servicedogcentral.org/content/nod…

However, an "emotional support animal" does not require specific training. While it is NOT a service dog, many hotels, airlines, etc will give permission for an emotional support dog, especially with a doctor's note.


----------

